# iPod Nano 3G



## angelic00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Whenever I plug my iPod Nano 3G into my computer (It's the fat looking one), it freezes. And I'm not too sure why.

But, I have to wait for it to drain the battery before I can do anything.

Anyone know anything that can fix this?

:normal:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi angelic00

Make sure you have the latest software updates.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Does it show anything on the screen when it freezes?
You may also want to try having itunes not automatically sync your ipod.


----------

